# New shipment of corals and fish ready for sale today



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

New shipment of corals, and fish ready for sale Saturday December 19 at 10am.

Here is fish list, coral pictures will be uploaded later today.


*COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME*

*Damsel Jewel	Plectroglyphidodon lacrymatus
Blenny Red Scooter Synchiropus marmoratus
Goby Yellow Watchman	Cryptocentrus cinctus
Wrasse Cleaner Labroides dimidiatus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Yellow Stripe Worm Eel	Gunnelichthys curiosus
Goby Scissortail Ptereleotris evides
Goby Zebra (Bar)	Ptereleotris zebra
File Orange Spotted	Oxymonacanthus longirostris
Wrasse Dragon	Novaculichthys taeniourus
Angel Blue Koran (S)	Pomacanthus semicirculatus
Angel Flagfinned (Juv)	Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprion melanopus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprion frenatus
Eel Snowflakes Echidna nebulosa
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasoma veliferum
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Butterfly Copperband (S)	Chelmon rostratus
Clown Black Percula (M/L)	Amphiprion latezonatus
File Redtail	Pervagor janthinosoma
Puffer Starry & Mappa	Arothron stellatus / Scribbled
S. Whiptail Yellow Striped	Pentapodus nemurus
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (S)	Ctenochaetus tominiensis
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult)	Coris gaimard 
Hawkfish Long Nose (M/L)	Oxycirrhites typus
Angel Yellow Centropyge heraldi
Butterfly Auriga Chaetodon auriga
Butterfly Red Checkered (M)	Chaetodon xanthurus
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)	Chelmon rostratus
Heniochus Hi Fin (M/L)	Heniochus chrysostomus
Clown Saddle Back (M/L)	Amphiprion polymnus
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valenciennea puellaris
Angel Banded Pomacentropyge multifasciatus
Angel Bicolor Centropyge bicolor
Angel Blue Koran (M/L)	Pomacanthus semicirculatus
Marine Betta (Male)	Calloplessiops altivelis
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasoma veliferum
Tang Half black	Acanthurus Chronixis
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)	Naso lituratus
Wrasse Greenbird	Gomphosus caeruleus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasoma veliferum
File Leatherjacket	Acreichthys tomentosus
File Flame Pervagor malanocephalus
Puffer Dogface Arothron nigropunctatus
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L)	Acanthurus lineatus
Lionfish Black Volitan Pterois volitans
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurus japonicus
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Angel Y/Tailed Poma Adult Chaetodontoplus chrysocephalus
Angel Japs Swallow (Fem) Genicanthus milanospilos 
Angel Regal (S/M)	Pygoplites diacanthus
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)	Diodon holocanthus
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)	Acanthurus pyroferus
Hogfish Scissortail Bodianus anthioides
Hogfish Diana (Adult)	Bodianus diana 
Wrasse Orange Pencil	Hologymnosus doliatus
Fox Face (M)	Lo vulpinus
Clown Maroon (M)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Clown Maroon (S)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Shark Dolphin (M)	Malacanthus latovittatus (M)
Trigger Titan (M)	Balistoides viridescens
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M)	Acanthurus olivaceous 
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodon meleagris
Wrasse Carpenter	Paracheilinus carpenteri
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)	Lysmata amboinensis
Tube worms Asst. Color Cerianthus menbraneceus
Snail Turbo	Tectus fenestratus
Crab Red	Myctiris specie
Starfish Sand	Alpheus bellulus
Urchin Short Spine Color	Tripeneuste gratilla
Shell Cowrie Tiger	Cypraea tigris
Crab Red Hermit	Dardanus megistos
Crab Anemone	Neopetrolisthes maculata
Anemone Red Mat	Radianthus simplex
Anemone Regular Sebae	Radianthus simplex
Shrimp Marble Pistol	Alpheus bellulus
Shrimp Tiger Pistol	Alpheus bellulus
Shrimp Banded	Stenopus hispidus
Shrimp Monkey (Marble)	Sarron marmoratus
Shark Spotted Atelomycterus marmoratus
Shrimp Fire (Red Blood)	Lysmata debelius
Batfish Tierra (M/L)	Platax tierra
Batfish Orbic (M/L)	Platax orbicularis
Angel Bellus (Female) Genicanthus bellus
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M)	Acanthurus olivaceous 
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Anemone Carpet Color (M)	Stichodactyla haddoni ( BLUE )*


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a great selection of corals and fish.

Great selection of rainbow Zoa's, and more.


----------

